# Gunbroker



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Is Gunbroker.com worth trying to sell a gun on.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Probably so, as it is a good place to buy from. I've got several pistols from there w/o a problem.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

that site gets a huge amount of traffic through it. I'm sure you'd get whatever you wanted sold quickly due to the number of people looking for it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You will need to get yourself an FFL dealer set up so they can ship the weapon for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only sold 1 firearm on line and it was at gunbroker......


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Never had a problem! One of my buddys has bought and sold numerous items on gunbroker with no issues!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've sold many on gunbroker.com -- Also, if the buyer's receiving dealer is willing to receive a shipment from a non-FFL, you can ship direct. I usually include a copy of my driver's license so the dealer has info to record in his books. There is a fee charged when using the website when your sale is successful, but no listing fee unless you use "premium" features.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

chaddd said:


> Is Gunbroker.com worth trying to sell a gun on.


try listing it here first, no fees and quite a few bought and sold here, what are you looking to move?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think my $1100 sale cost me $22 or so to sell on GB. List here first if it does not sell list there whatever, the more people looking the more possible buyers. I will tell you the comments here if your gun does not sell may help you to sell there.

If the buyers FFL will allow a non FFL to ship to them just send a copy of your DL with the gun.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> try listing it here first, no fees and quite a few bought and sold here, what are you looking to move?


 A 300 rum with a ziess scope


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had more luck with accessories than guns on GB


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

24hourcampfire.com


----------

